# Portugal = orange



## Outsider

I once heard that the word "portugal" meant "orange" in several languages around the Mediterranean, and I'd like to see if this is true. My question has three parts:

1) Does your language have a common noun "portugal", or very similar to it?

2) If so, does this word mean "orange", or some other fruit?

3) If the answers to 1) and 2) are "yes", could you tell me the etymology of that noun?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Anna Più

Hi Outsider,
I have research about "portugal" in Catalan, and we only use the word to name your country! If you come to Catalonia and you want an orange juice, in Catalan you may ask for a "suc de taronja"! 

Cheers,
A+


----------



## Negg

Hi there!
Indeed, in persian "porteghâl" means orange (the fruit)
and the same word is used for the country lol
I've just noticed it BTW lol And I absolutly don't know why.


So as I said, orange (fruit) is porteghâl and the orange color is nârenji

_On an other forum I found this :_
The name of fruit "Orange" in Persian derives from the name of the country because it is the Portugueses who brought orange from China to Iran (and other countries) under 15th or 16th century. 
Orange originaly is from China. This is why its name in some languages like German, Dutch and Finish, etc is "Appelsin" (or something like this )which means Chinese Apple.
(informal source)

_And here is what I found on the internet:_
Language and translation issues also arise. For example, the slight variant "orang" means "person" in the Indonesian and Malay languages. The English word "orange" is derived from the Persian word "narenj" which actually refers to a bitter citrus fruit distinct from the fruit denoted as
"orange" in English, and yet the Persian term for the fruit orange is "porteghal", derived from the geographical term "Portugal".
(source : http://www.dfat.gov.au/ip/australia_gi_paper.pdf)

​


----------



## elroy

Indeed!  I had never thought about it either, but Arabic seems to meet the criteria!

The word for "orange" is *برتقال* (burtuqaal [remember that we do not have a "p" in Arabic, and it usually becomes a "b" when we borrow foreign words]).

The word for "Portugal" is *البرتغال* (al-burtughaal).

The only difference between the two is that Portugal has a definite article and we use a *غ *[usually transliterated as "gh," this is the French and German "r"] instead of a *ق* [usually transliterated as "q," this is a guttural "k" sound] for Portugal.

As for the etymology, I always thought it was Greek (In which I believe the word for "orange" is also similar).  Nevertheless, considering the striking similarity between the two words ("orange" and "Portugal"), a link is not entirely unlikely.

I find the *غ/ق *difference especially interesting.  Could it be that we took "burtuqaal" directly from the Greek (in which I believe the letter is "k") and "al-burtughaal" from "Portugal" (we tend to change "g" [another sound we don't have] to "gh)?  I'd also be interested in a possible link between "Portugal" and the Greek word.

Intriguing thread, Outsider!


----------



## tZeD

elroy said:
			
		

> The word for "orange" is *برتقال* (burtuqaal [remember that we do not have a "p" in Arabic, and it usually becomes a "b" when we borrow foreign words]).
> 
> The word for "Portugal" is *البرتغال* (al-burtughaal).



In fact, Greek has the same difference (roughly) in the two words:

orange is πορτοκάλι (portokali)

Portugal is Πορτογαλλία (portogalia)

The g here represents a voiced velar fricative to use the technical term, but it's a similar sound to how you describe gh.

But the source seems to be Italian, or at least my Greek dictionary says that that's the source of πορτοκάλι in Greek, and the ultimate source is in fact Portugal, which the dictionary says was the country where oranges were originally imported from.


----------



## elroy

tZeD said:
			
		

> In fact, Greek has the same difference (roughly) in the two words:
> 
> orange is πορτοκάλι (portokali)
> 
> Portugal is Πορτογαλλία (portogalia)
> 
> The g here represents a voiced velar fricative to use the technical term, but it's a similar sound to how you describe gh.
> 
> But the source seems to be Italian, or at least my Greek dictionary says that that's the source of πορτοκάλι in Greek, and the ultimate source is in fact Portugal, which the dictionary says was the country where oranges were originally imported from.


 
Thanks for the contribution. 

It is worth noting that the adjective form of the word ("orange in color") is even more similar to the Greek: *برتقالي* (burtuqaali)

*برتقال* (burtuqaal) is a collective term meaning "oranges" that does not specify how many (you would see this on a sign at the supermarket).
*برتقالة* (burtuqaala[t]) is the singular form ("one orange")
*برتقالات* (burtuqaalaat) is the plural form used when a specific number of oranges is specified 

I used *برتقال* (burtuqaal) in my initial translation because it is the "purest" form.


----------



## Outsider

Very, very interesting!
Thank you all.


----------



## badgrammar

And the Turkish word for orange is...  Portakal!


----------



## Jana337

The only Slavic language with a Portuguese origin of the word orange seems to be Bulgarian - _portokal_, портокал.

More information here (in German, though). Very interesting and well written! The section on etymology is in the last third.

Jana


----------



## Fernando

For those who have remarked the k/g difference MAYBE the point is Portugal is from Portocale and maybe the "c" ("K") sound evolved to "g".

My source is none and I do not really know whether the Portocale spelling stood in 16th century when contacting Persia. So that is only gross speculation.

In Spanish we simply say "naranja". I assume it comes from the Persian word that produced "orange" in English.


----------



## Outsider

Fernando said:
			
		

> For those who have remarked the k/g difference MAYBE the point is Portugal is from Portocale and maybe the "c" ("K") sound evolved to "g".
> 
> My source is none and I do not really know whether the Portocale spelling stood in 16th century when contacting Persia. So that is only gross speculation.


"Portucale" is a very archaic Medieval pronunciation. By the 16th century, it was already spelled "Portugal" (well, sometimes "Portugall" ). 
I think the opposite transformation is more likely: maybe one of these languages did not have the sound [g], so it replaced it with the next best thing, [k]. Just as Arabic replaced the hard consonant [p] with the soft consonant *. Then other languages borrowed the word from that language, and kept the [k].



			
				Fernando said:
			
		


			In Spanish we simply say "naranja". I assume it comes from the Persian word that produced "orange" in English.
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly, the Basque word for orange is spelled just like the Portuguese word.*


----------



## Fernando

Just a guess. Thank you, Outsider.


----------



## ampurdan

Just a little observation: looking up in the Merriam-Webster and in the DRAE, it seems that the original word that accounts for both "orange" in English and "naranja" in Spanish is a Sanskrit word "nāranga", (orange tree according to MW, maybe another similar fruit), from which the Persians took the word.


----------



## MarcB

Portugal 
possibly from Latin _portus_: port + Arabic _cala_: castle.
The name of the country derives from Late Latin _Portucale_, originally denoting the district around Oporto (_Portus Cales_, named with Latin _portus_ ‘port’, ‘harbor’ + _Cales_, the ancient name of the city). 
Portugal's name derives from the Roman name *Portus Cale* (Latin for _Warm__ Port_). 
Some historians believe that the "Cale" part of _Portucale_ derived from the Greek word _Kalles_ ("beautiful"), referring to the beauty of the Douro Valley where ancient Greek pioneers chose to settle. Other historians claim that the earliest settlers in the region were Phoenician and that the name _Cale_ was derived from the Phoenician languages of those who settled along the Portuguese coast in the pre-Roman period. Others say that _Cale_ is derived from the Callaeci people who lived in the region.
In any case, the _Portu_ part of the name _Portucale_ would become _Porto,_ the modern name for the city located on the site of the ancient city of Cale at the mouth of the Douro River. And _port_ would become the name of the wine from the Douro Valley region around Porto. Today, _Cale_ became _Gaia_ (Vila Nova de Gaia), a city on the other side of the river. 
 Modern Greek, and many languages of the Middle East -- from Ethiopia to Azerbaijan to Romania -- use words derived from the country name "Portugal", at one time the major source of imported oranges in the Middle East.

uni-graz.at/~katzer/engl/generic_frame.html?Citr_sin.
add html at the end for the link to names of oranges derived from Portugal and Sanscrit/Arabic/Persian w3 at the front


----------



## Outsider

The origin of the suffix _-cale_ in the word "Portucale" has been the subject of much discussion. This essay argues that it's derived from the _Gallaeci_ you referred to, the name of a Celtic tribe. 
I'd never heard the suggestion that the origin could be Arabic. It doesn't seem likely, since the term "Portu Cale" predates the arrival of the Arabs in the Iberian Peninsula by at least three centuries:



> Segundo aponta Coelho da Silva (2000) a «justaposição natural da cívitas [ou castro] de Cale e o seu porto, portus, poderão justificar a primeira referencia a Portu Cale», datada na segunda metade do século V d.C. e transmitida pelo Chronicon de Idácio. Um Portu Cale que nos atrevemos a localizar, quase com toda seguridade, ao pé da margem norte do Douro, no que logo virá a ser Ribeira do Porto.


Can't get anything from your link...


----------



## MarcB

Hi outsider. I agree about the Arabic origin not likely, it came from here http://www.statoids.com/upt.html.
The other link http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/engl/generic_frame.html?Citr_sin.html


----------



## Outsider

MarcB said:
			
		

> The other link http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/engl/generic_frame.html?Citr_sin.html


Good tip! I've actually used that website before, but I didn't remember that I could check there.


----------



## nigelofk

Splendid thread.  
 
I’m a new student of Arabic, and was wondering about the origin of _burtuqal._
 
I would submit that the use of the term “Portugal” (or burtuqal) to mean “orange” is simply a case of semantic broadening, wherein a once very specific term, is substituted for a more generic term.  This is a commonly occurs among and across all languages.
 
In modern English I would cite as examples:
 
kleenex, xerox, and fridgidaire (the last a dated reference)
 
Once these were brand names, but they’ve come to represent the generic category for the product / process.
 
Citrus fruits have been cultivated in the Mediterranean basin since at least Roman times.  Probably of Chinese origin (whence “Apfelsinen” and similar European names) what we commonly refer to as the orange, arrived in the Iberian Peninsula before the millennium, bearing its Persian moniker, “naranja”.   
 
Google orange origin 976 citron bitter patio for this reference:
 
_The origin of the orange, following the work of the foremost botanist on the genus Citrus, Professor Tyozaburo Tanaka, is an area in southeast China around the provinces of Yunnan and Guangxi. The date of domestication of the orange is not known, and its taxonomy is quite confused. It is known that the orange arrived in the Mediterranean with the Arabs, and by A. D. 976 the chamberlain al-Mansur planted the Patio de los Naranjos (courtyard of the oranges) in Córdoba, this being one of the earliest mentions of the orange in Spain. The only citrus fruit cited in the anonymous agricultural treatise the Cordavan Calender written in 961, is the citron, larger than a lemon and used for perfumes, medicines, and liqueurs. By the twelfth century, oranges were being grown in the courtyards of palaces, mosques, and many houses in Spain. This was the sour or bitter orange, the sweet orange came later, although some sour oranges are relatively sweet._
_ _
There were many varieties of oranges, including “bitter orange”.  The “sweet orange” is also known as the “Portugal orange”.  I’m surmising here, but it’s likely that this superior “Portugal” variety came to dominate the marketplace, and became the “standard”. (Like VHS.)  Microeconomics explains a lot in language.  The Greek and Turkish preference for “portokal/portokalli” is nicely explained by Mediterranean trading routes.
 
Search botanical.com "orange" for the "Portugal" reference.  (I can's post URL's yet.) 
 
 
In a similar manner, the word for “peach” arrived in English.  Derived from _malus Persica_, or “Persian apple”, The ‘r’ was lost – probably by regressive assimilation into Italian (cf. “octo” to “otto”) to likely “pessica”. (Need help from an Italian linguist.) The French adopted as “peche”, whence “peach” en Anglais.  Note that the German “Pfirsche” and Serbocroatian “breskva” retain the ‘r’ from <pers/pars>, though affricating and voicing the initial vowels respectively.
 
In Spanish, “naranja” means orange, but “jugo de china” means “orange juice”, preserving the China moniker.  Germans can buy either “Apfelsinensaft” or “Orangensaft”, it’s the same juice.
 
I’m a fan of a branch of linguistics dealing with naming & especially place names: 
 
The origin of the name “Portugal” is from Porto-Galicia.  The <gal> means “Celt”, the previous tenants of the Iberian peninsula.  Ditto the old name for France “Gaul”, “Galicia/Halych” in Poland/Ukraine, Galat,a, Romania, and Galatae in Asia Minor. (Letter from Paul to the Galatians).  
 
In the Gallegos region of Spain, they still wear kilts (there’s Celt again), and play bagpipes at traditional ceremonies.  The Greeks called the northern tribes “keltoi”.  The Roman alphabet, lacking a ‘k’ spelt it “Celt”.


----------



## Outsider

nigelofk said:
			
		

> In the Gallegos region of Spain, they still wear kilts (there’s Celt again), and play bagpipes at traditional ceremonies.  The Greeks called the northern tribes “keltoi”.  The Roman alphabet, lacking a ‘k’ spelt it “Celt”.


Hi, Nigelofk, welcome to the forum. 

Your contribution was very interesting, but I must make just one correction. In the 'Gallegos region of Spain' (I assume you mean Galicia) the bagpipe is indeed a traditional musical instrument, but I don't think they wear kilts. 
It's also played in some Portuguese traditional music. Pictures here.


----------



## win

Hi,
I'm from Italy and in Italian there is no common noun similar to "portugal". But in the region I live (near Brescia, in northern Italy) I have heard the word "portugai" referring to some kind of fruits, from people speaking dialect. Unfortunately I don't remember which fruit they were talking about. I can make a supposition: probably not oranges because they do not grow at my latitude. But I am not sure about that, because I don't know another word for "oranges" in my dialect.


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:
1) No  2) No


----------



## Drusillo

win said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm from Italy and in Italian there is no common noun similar to "portugal". But in the region I live (near Brescia, in northern Italy) I have heard the word "portugai" referring to some kind of fruits, from people speaking dialect. Unfortunately I don't remember which fruit they were talking about. I can make a supposition: probably not oranges because they do not grow at my latitude. But I am not sure about that, because I don't know another word for "oranges" in my dialect.


 
I came from Brescia too, but in Cremona(or Mantova) they call the Orange (arancia) = portugal. My granmother uses this word, it is dialect!

I found on this web site http://www.supergulliver.it/consigli/varie.htm a validation of my theory.

_*Arancia
Luigino Bruni* 

Originario della Cina e dell’India, l’arancia si diffonde in Europa a partire dal Portogallo (nel nostro dialetto la chiamiamo infatti portugal)._

Orange Color = Arancione
Fruit = Arancia


----------



## lingon

Swedish: Apelsin
Danish: Appelsin
Norwegian: Appelsin
Icelandish: Appelsína, glóaldin
Finnish: Appelsiini 
Dutch: Appelsien, sinaasappel
Russian: Apelsin
German: Apfelsine, Orange

Greek: Portokáli, chrisomilia
Bulgarian: Portokal
Iranian (farsi): Porteghal
Arabian: Burtuqal
Turkish: Portakal

Latin: Pomum aurantium (golden apple)
French: Orange, orange douce, oranger de Portugal
Italian: Arancio, arancia, portogallo
Spanish: Naranjo, naranja china, naranja dulce
Portugese: Laranja, laranjera dôce 
Esperanto: Orangô 
Sanskrit: Nagaaruka, naranga
Hindi: Narangi
Tamil: Aranchu, nagarugam, nariyagam
Japanese: Orenji, orenzi

Hebrew: Tapuz
Jiddisch: Marants
Chinese (Kanton): Chaang
Chinese (mandarin): Zhi shi
Thai: Som, som kliang

Please correct me where I'm wrong.


----------



## Outsider

Thanks, but someone already posted a link to a site with the word "orange" in many languages, in the previous page.


----------



## diegodbs

lingon said:
			
		

> Swedish: Apelsin
> Danish: Appelsin
> Norwegian: Appelsin
> Icelandish: Appelsína, glóaldin
> Finnish: Appelsiini
> Dutch: Appelsien, sinaasappel
> Russian: Apelsin
> German: Apfelsine, Orange
> 
> Greek: Portokáli, chrisomilia
> Bulgarian: Portokal
> Iranian (farsi): Porteghal
> Arabian: Burtuqal
> Turkish: Portakal
> 
> Latin: Pomum aurantium (golden apple)
> French: Orange, orange douce, oranger de Portugal
> Italian: Arancio, arancia, portogallo
> Spanish: Naranjo, naranja china, naranja dulce
> Portugese: Laranja, laranjera dôce
> Esperanto: Orangô
> Sanskrit: Nagaaruka, naranga
> Hindi: Narangi
> Tamil: Aranchu, nagarugam, nariyagam
> Japanese: Orenji, orenzi
> 
> Hebrew: Tapuz
> Jiddisch: Marants
> Chinese (Kanton): Chaang
> Chinese (mandarin): Zhi shi
> Thai: Som, som kliang
> 
> Please correct me where I'm wrong.


 
In Spanish, the fruit is "naranja". 
"Naranjo" is the tree that produces oranges.


----------



## Outsider

lingon said:
			
		

> Portuguese: Laranja, laranjeira doce


"Laranja" is orange. "Laranjeira" is orange tree. I've never heard the phrases "laranjeira doce" or "laranja doce". The spelling "dôce" is old fashioned.


----------



## nitad54448

Hi,
In romanian the fruit is named "portocala"; I've heard that in some parts of Italy it is similar,
N


----------



## Bienvenidos

Just a note: In Afghan Farsi (Afghan Persian), *portugal* does not exist. We say *narinj; *this is the word for both a regular orange and the citrus-like orange that other foreros have described.

*Bien*


----------



## Maja

Outsider said:
			
		

> I once heard that the word "portugal" meant "orange" in several languages around the Mediterranean, and I'd like to see if this is true. My question has three parts:
> 
> 1) Does your language have a common noun "portugal", or very similar to it?
> 
> 2) If so, does this word mean "orange", or some other fruit?
> 
> 3) If the answers to 1) and 2) are "yes", could you tell me the etymology of that noun?
> 
> Thank you very much.



In Serbian:

 1) Yes "Portugal"

 2) No, it means the country. Orange is "pomorandža" or "narandža"!

Pozdrav!


----------



## Gandavo

Just a small note. 
In portuguese, like in many languages, it is common to name products and objects after its place of origin. 
The portuguese word for apricot is "damasco", just like the name of the syrian city. There is also a kind of bitter, smaller orange called "tângera", from the moroccan city of Tanger. "Tangerina" is the portuguese word for "mandarin". 
The name for a kind of curtain is "persiana" or "veneziana". There is also a kind of fabric named "cambraia", after the french region of Cambray, where it was originally made.

That's it!


----------



## vegaII

Hello, I am new here, and I have just come in to give some help in this thread.

About Portugal, the word comes from Portus Cale. Cale was the name of a tribe that lived in the North of Portugal and their biggest fortified town (Castro) was where today is the city of Porto (Plínio). The town was up the big rocky hill and the port (portus) was down on the river Douro.

So, Portu-cale is the port of the Cale and that is what has given the name to the country.

The funny thing is that the Porto city , the second biggest city of Portugal, means exactly Port. Do you know any port that is simply called port?

The reason is that that port was Port- Cale, but Portucale was also the name, first of a county, and later of a country, so the port of portu-cale started to be called just Porto.

By the way, it is also the place that has given the name of Oporto wine, for us simply Porto wine.
About naranja being called in lot of places by the name of Portucal, it´s really simple and Gandavo has been really close.

The Arabs new the fruit and the portuguese word Laranja comes from the Persian and Sanskrit (naranga), but the sweet variety was brought to Europe by the Portuguese from China in the XVI century and that variety, that quickly became dominant was called Portucal (because it was associated with the Portuguese and Portugal), the same way we call the Apricots (special small and tasty ones) Damasco, because obviously they came from there.


"The Persian orange, grown widely in southern Europe after its introduction to Italy in the 11th c., was bitter. Sweet oranges were brought to Europe in the 15th c. from India by Portuguese traders, quickly displaced the bitter, and are now the most common variety of orange cultivated. The sweet orange will grow to different sizes and colors according to local conditions.
Portuguese...sailors planted citrus trees along trade routes to prevent scurvy"

Wikipedia


----------



## panjabigator

I just thought I'd add that in India there are two words for Oranges, at least in North India there is.  naraaNgii and saNtraa...I think they are different types of Oranges...I always say saNtraa.


----------



## starsiege

diegodbs said:


> In Spanish, the fruit is "naranja".
> "Naranjo" is the tree that produces oranges.




according to the _National Geographic Magazine _the fruit orange originated in India, and moved on to europe later on. even the name Orange is a derivative of the tamil word "narang kai"     kai=not so ripe fruit(cos of the taste!)


Orange derives from the Sanskrit _nāra__ṅga__ḥ _"orange tree", with borrowings through Persian _nārang Arabic __nāranj_, Spanish _naranja_,Late latin _arangia_,Italian _arancia_ or _arancio_, and  Old French _orenge_, in chronological order.The first appearance in English dates from the 14th century.The name of the color is derived from the fruit, first appearing in this sense in the 16th century.
   Multiple sources conjecture that the Sanskrit word itself derives from an unknown Dravidian (Tamil) source, based on the historical spread of oranges through the world (cf. Tamil 'nram', Tulu 'nregi').


----------



## blackorpheus

Some comments:

In the above list of words, Hebrew "tapuz" is short for "tapuach zahav" = "golden apple".

Italian arancia vs. Latin "aurantium" looks like a folk etymology.

Egyptian has corrupted the word to "burtu'aan".

Also, in Moroccan Arabic, they say "ltshin" derived from "al-" + China. (Except that the al- has become part of the word, hence l-ltshin "the orange". I suspect that something similar has happened in naranja -> (u)n aranja -> l'aranja -> laranja. cf. unicorno -> (un) icorno -> l'icorno -> French "(le) licorne" -> Italian "il leocorno" (horned lion?).)


----------



## gao_yixing

lingon said:


> Chinese (mandarin): Zhi shi
> 
> Please correct me where I'm wrong.


 
Hi
Orange(fruit) in Mandarin is 桔子 or 橙子. They are different actually, but both of them are called orange in English. 

The interesting fact is that Portugal is called 葡萄牙(pu tao ya) in Chinese, which is roughly from the pronunciation of Portugal in Portuguese(I guess).
But 葡萄 means grape, 牙 means teeth, but 芽 means bud, which is a character that has the same sound.
In China, when you say about Portugal, everyone will link it with grape or even it's bud.

Regards,
Anthony


----------



## Etcetera

Outsider said:


> 1) Does your language have a common noun "portugal", or very similar to it?
> 
> 2) If so, does this word mean "orange", or some other fruit?
> 
> 3) If the answers to 1) and 2) are "yes", could you tell me the etymology of that noun?


Hi Outsider.
1) No. Португалия is the Russian name for Portugal (country), and португалец is a person who lives there. 
2) The Russian for "orange" is апельсин (fruit) or оранжевый (colour).


----------



## 0stsee

In *Indonesian*:

the country = Portugal

the fruit = jeruk

the color = oranye


Mark


----------



## Cleo-Mi

In Romanian:
1. Portugal - the country = Portugalia
2. orange - the fruit = portocala
3. orange - the colour = portocaliu; latelly it is also used "oranj"


----------



## Chazzwozzer

nigelofk said:


> The Greek and Turkish preference for “portokal/portokalli” is nicely explained by Mediterranean trading routes.


Turkish *portakal *comes from French _Portugal _and Turkish word for Portugal is *Portekiz*.


----------



## tikwa

Jana337 said:


> The only Slavic language with a Portuguese origin of the word orange seems to be Bulgarian - _portokal_, портокал.



As it was already pointed out correctly by Jana337 in Bulgarian the fruit orange is _portokal_, портокал
Obviously the word was imported from Greek or Turkish. There are quite a few words imported from Greek or Turkish in the Bulgarian language, specially about food.

In Bulgarian:
    the fruit - портокал (portokal)
    the orange tree - портокалово дърво (portokalovo durvo)
    the country Portugal - Португалия (Portugalia)
    a native/citizen of Portugal - португалец (portugalec)
    something made in Portugal (male form) - португалски (portugalski)


----------



## sapphira

To add some flavorings, Portugal is translated as 葡萄牙 in Chinese, which, don't ask me why, literally means 葡萄(grapes)+牙(teeth).


----------



## daoxunchang

sapphira said:


> To add some flavorings, Portugal is translated as 葡萄牙 in Chinese, which, don't ask me why, literally means 葡萄(grapes)+牙(teeth).


It's most probably just a transliteration. Chinese is so different for European languages. I often wonder how our ancestors managed to fix the "Chinese names" for so many transliteration .


----------



## Etcetera

Just discovered that the Piedmontese for orange is also portugal (Pl. portugaj).


----------



## jugen

Fascinating discussion, which I'm just entering!
In the Judeo-Spanish spoken in the Eastern Mediterranean, I've heard *pertukal* for "orange," obviously from Turkish, in a well-known cumulative wedding song, "El novio le diz' a la novia."
Any Djudezmo/Haketia speakers out there?
Greetings to all,
JuGen


----------



## Abbassupreme

Porteghaal= Portugal, with "gh" representing the Arabic letter "gheyn"

Porteqaal= Orange (fruit).  I'm pretty sure that we write it the same way in Iranian Persian as the Arabs do.

Narengi (the "g" being hard, as in gift)= Tangerine

Aaranj (I'm just adding it because it sounds similar)= Elbow


----------



## Bienvenidos

Tangerine in Afghanistan is *Kinó* with the stress on the O, pronounced kind of like the Keno lottery but with the stress on the last syllable

*nârengí* is "orange," probably due to the fact that in Afghanistan there aren't many oranges (Just blood oranges) so this term just became the word for foreign "oranges"


----------



## doman

sapphira said:


> To add some flavorings, Portugal is translated as 葡萄牙 in Chinese, which, don't ask me why, literally means 葡萄(grapes)+牙(teeth).


 
 One flavour more from Vietnam:
Portugal in Vietnamese is Bồ Đào Nha.
Bồ đào: Butternut
Nha : Teeth

Portugal # Orange = Butternut teeth 

Why? I don't know too.


----------



## Outsider

Very interesting, clearly a Chinese influence.


----------



## doman

Agreed ! Vietnamese is a language under the influence of many languages, Chinese inclued. In my opinion, should take Vietnamese as New Esperanto !


----------



## Alijsh

Abbassupreme said:


> Porteghaal= Portugal, with "gh" representing the Arabic letter "gheyn"
> 
> Porteqaal= Orange (fruit). I'm pretty sure that we write it the same way in Iranian Persian as the Arabs do.


Let me remind that in Iranian Persian, words for Portugal and orange are identical in pronunciation (homophone) although they usually differ in writing (they are sometimes written identically): orange (پرتقال), Portugal (پرتغال). Both are pronounced porteqâl. *nârenj* is sour orange for us but in Eastern Persian it means orange.


----------



## Abbassupreme

Alijsh said:


> Let me remind that in Iranian Persian, words for Portugal and orange are identical in pronunciation (homophone) although they usually differ in writing (they are sometimes written identically): orange (پرتقال), Portugal (پرتغال). Both are pronounced porteqâl. *nârenj* is sour orange for us but in Eastern Persian it means orange.


 
Nârenj?  Wait . . . . what's nârengi, then?  Because I SWEAR I've heard it.  And one of my old Persian teachers (Samineh Bâghchebân, her father apparently opened the first school for mute children in Iran and she's apparently famous over there) had taught me that "qâf" and "gheyn" are pronounced differently.  Now, granted, my cousins in Iran weren't even AWARE that gheyn and qâf were pronounced differently, but I've always pronounced them as distinct sounds (gheyn sounding like the French/German "r" and qâf, well, being a very gutteral "k" sound).  Dari-speakers, however, apparently distinguish between the two sounds whereas Iranian Persian speakers aren't technically supposed to.  I dunno . . . . I guess one COULD pronounce them as distinct sounds, if they wanted to?


----------



## jugen

Now here's an interesting explanation for the Chinese word for Portugal, written by a Portuguese traveler in a piece about Pingyao:  "I remember the colour that paints the Portuguese mouths after a good and strong red wine bowl."  As everyone knows, red wine (we're talking Port here) stains the teeth (just ask my dentist!).
Cheers,
JuGen


----------



## Alijsh

Abbassupreme said:


> Nârenj? Wait . . . . what's nârengi, then? Because I SWEAR I've heard it.


nârengi is tangerine. It's smaller than orange and its skin peels off easily by hand.


----------



## Alijsh

Abbassupreme said:


> one of my old Persian teachers (Samineh Bâghchebân, her father apparently opened the first school for mute children in Iran and she's apparently famous over there) had taught me that "qâf" and "gheyn" are pronounced differently. Now, granted, my cousins in Iran weren't even AWARE that gheyn and qâf were pronounced differently, but I've always pronounced them as distinct sounds (gheyn sounding like the French/German "r" and qâf, well, being a very gutteral "k" sound). Dari-speakers, however, apparently distinguish between the two sounds whereas Iranian Persian speakers aren't technically supposed to. I dunno . . . . I guess one COULD pronounce them as distinct sounds, if they wanted to?


Yes, Jabbâr Bâghchebân is very famous. We pronounce غ and ق identically but of course there are dialects in which they're pronounced differently. For more information, please read the text at the bottom of this table http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persian_phonology#Chart_2

So we pronounce both پرتقال  and پرتغال  the same but in some other dialects it's no so.


----------



## MarX

Outsider said:


> I once heard that the word "portugal" meant "orange" in several languages around the Mediterranean, and I'd like to see if this is true. My question has three parts:
> 
> 1) Does your language have a common noun "portugal", or very similar to it?
> 
> 2) If so, does this word mean "orange", or some other fruit?
> 
> 3) If the answers to 1) and 2) are "yes", could you tell me the etymology of that noun?
> 
> Thank you very much.


Hello!

I can't remember any fruit that sounds like _Portugal_ in Indonesia, yet one interesting thing about *Portugal* in Indonesian is that it is the only country which has two variations in Indonesian:
*Portugis* and *Portugal*

In Indonesian, we don't have a special form for adjectives.
So:
England = *Inggris*
English (language) = *Bahasa Inggris*
English(wo)man = *Orang Inggris*

*Bahasa* = language
*Orang* = person

Spain = *Spanyol
*Spanish (language) = *Bahasa Spanyol*
Spaniard = *Orang Spanyol*

In the case of _Portugal_:
Portugal = *Portugis* or *Portugal*
Portuguese (language) = *Bahasa Portugis* or *Bahasa Portugal*
Portuguese (person) = *Orang Portugis* or *Orang Portugal*

Salam,


MarX


----------



## fazulas

Yep, no quilts here. But overall I enjoyed a lot nigelofk's entry  Just to add that  Galician and Portuguese also have the "Persian" name for peach ("pexego, pêssego", from the old name for Persian, "pérsigo", "pérsico"), but curiously not Spanish ("melocotón").


----------



## jugen

But don't forget _albérchigo_!
jugen


----------



## fazulas

Very interesting, I didn't know that name. Well, it sounds both very Castilian and very Arabic to me, which maybe explains why I hadn't heard it... Thanks!


----------



## Spiritoso78

Actually as far as I know in italian we when we talk about Portugal we only refer to the state itself, that is IL PORTOGALLO.

But regarding the fruit, to indicate the a a type of small orange, we get used to calling it MANDARINO...just like one of the two official languages spoken in China (Mandarine and Cantonese).

Ciao


----------



## Lugubert

gao_yixing said:


> Orange(fruit) in Mandarin is 桔子 or 橙子. They are different actually, but both of them are called orange in English.


 
桔子 (júzi) is sometimes translated _tangerine_. 
橙子 (chéngzi) seems to be dictionaries´ first choice for _orange_.

Maybe lingon's (post 23) "Zhi shi" partly comes from a confusion with 汁 (zhī) _juice_?


----------



## Mahaodeh

I know this is an old thread, but:



elroy said:


> The only difference between the two is that Portugal has a definite article and we use a *غ *[usually transliterated as "gh," this is the French and German "r"] instead of a *ق* [usually transliterated as "q," this is a guttural "k" sound] for Portugal.


 


Alijsh said:


> Let me remind that in Iranian Persian, words for Portugal and orange are identical in pronunciation (homophone) although they usually differ in writing (they are sometimes written identically): orange (پرتقال), Portugal (پرتغال). Both are pronounced porteqâl.


 


elroy said:


> I find the *غ/ق *difference especially interesting.


 
Yes, I find it very interesting too; especially if you note that in southern Iraq, Kuwait and some other Gulf states they use the qaaf and ghain interchangeably although they pronounce them differently. As an example, you may hear the word qash قش (straw) pronounced as ghash غَش also and you may hear maghrib مغرب (dusk/sunset) pronounced as maqrib مقرب in that region.
 
It's also worth noting that in many Arabic dialects the letter qaaf is pronounced gaaf.
 
I don't know the relevance, but this strange link between g/q/gh is very interesting in my opinion.


----------



## arsham

Mahaodeh said:


> I know this is an old thread, but:
> 
> Yes, I find it very interesting too; especially if you note that in southern Iraq, Kuwait and some other Gulf states they use the qaaf and ghain interchangeably although they pronounce them differently. As an example, you may hear the word qash قش (straw) pronounced as ghash غَش also and you may hear maghrib مغرب (dusk/sunset) pronounced as maqrib مقرب in that region.
> 
> It's also worth noting that in many Arabic dialects the letter qaaf is pronounced gaaf.
> 
> I don't know the relevance, but this strange link between g/q/gh is very interesting in my opinion.


 
In Persian there's only غش ghash meaning faint!


----------



## Mr.Slade

> <...> In the 'Gallegos region of Spain' (I assume you mean Galicia) the bagpipe is indeed a traditional musical instrument, but I don't think they wear kilts.  <...>


 
There is a web page devoted to the tartan and kilts of Galicia: http://www.tartan.galician.org/history.htm


----------



## Outsider

Mr.Slade said:


> There is a web page devoted to the tartan and kilts of Galicia: http://www.tartan.galician.org/history.htm


Thanks, I had no idea! I wonder if there was ever a tradition of wearing a kilt in northern Portugal. If so, it must be forgotten by now.


----------



## Pacalito

win said:


> Hi,
> I'm from Italy and in Italian there is no common noun similar to "portugal". But in the region I live (near Brescia, in northern Italy) I have heard the word "portugai" referring to some kind of fruits, from people speaking dialect. Unfortunately I don't remember which fruit they were talking about. I can make a supposition: probably not oranges because they do not grow at my latitude. But I am not sure about that, because I don't know another word for "oranges" in my dialect.




Hi, 

in my region (Calabria) in the south of Italy, we use the word "purtuàllu" to call the fruit, but only in our dialect.


----------



## fazulas

Hi,

This is a picture that I took in the island of Büyükada, one of the so-called Princes' Islands off Istanbul. I must say that I didn't try the cakes, but I guess they must be orange-flavoured!


----------



## Outsider

Lovely! Thanks for that link.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Outsider said:


> I once heard that the word "portugal" meant "orange" in several languages around the Mediterranean, and I'd like to see if this is true.


 
If it´s true it´s a coincidence because the word "Portugal" cames from the two-word name "Portus Cale" (Warm Port) - see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portus_Cale


----------



## Outsider

I'm afraid I don't see the connection between the etymology of "Portugal" and the fact that this word is itself the etymon of various words meaning "orange". The two things seem quite unrelated to me.


----------



## fazulas

WhoSoyEu said:


> If it´s true it´s a coincidence because the word "Portugal" cames from the two-word name "Portus Cale" (Warm Port) - see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portus_Cale



Well this is surely another confusion between correlation and causation.


----------



## yaofeng

Interesting.  Apparently no one from the Caribbean or Trinidad to be specific has visited this forum.  I was in Trinidad last December.  It was my first visit during the start of the winter season to the island.  In Trinidad there is a type of orange they call Portugal.  The orange is very much like Clementines from Spain and north Africa. (perhaps Portugal too?)  I've never heard it being called that before.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

First of all, I didn't read all the answers to the thread, because they're countless, sorry if somebody already posted something like this.



win said:


> Hi,
> I'm from Italy and in Italian there is no common noun similar to "portugal". But in the region I live (near Brescia, in northern Italy) I have heard the word "portugai" referring to some kind of fruits, from people speaking dialect. Unfortunately I don't remember which fruit they were talking about. I can make a supposition: probably not oranges because they do not grow at my latitude. But I am not sure about that, because I don't know another word for "oranges" in my dialect.



I'm from the same region, but a different town. And we indeed use "partügàl" to refer to an orange, when speaking in dialect. I have no idea where it comes from, and always wondered. Cosidered the history of North Italy, I guess some Latin together with some French (and maybe some Spanish too).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Portugal" cames from the two-word name "Portus Cale" (Warm Port).
O nome de Portugal é certo que vem de Portum Calem, pero isto não significa 'porto quente', Calem esta relacionado com um _endónimo_ céltico que esta presente en *Callaecia/Gallaecia, Galia, gálata, Calcedonia* e outro endónimos que agora não lembro _todos de povos célticos_, e na mesma palavra *Celticus*, *celta* duma raíz *cal-/gal-/cel-*


----------



## XiaoRoel

En galego a árbore é a *laranxeira*, a madeira chámase *pau de laranxo*, o froito é a *laranxa*. Hai *laranxas doces e amargas*.


----------



## dj_sunflower18

I am from Trinidad and Tobago, and in our country, we use the word 'portugal' for another kind of citrus, but not oranges. I did some digging, and found out that the fruit we actually call portugals are scientifically known as clementines. I have never heard the word 'clementine' until now, because everyone here knows it as 'portugal', lol. Oranges, however, are called oranges, and limes and lemons maintain their name. I have no idea how we came to use the name portugal for clementines.


----------



## apmoy70

lingon said:


> ...
> Greek: Portokáli, chrisomilia
> ...
> 
> Please correct me where I'm wrong.


Πορτοκάλι (porto'kali, _n._) is indeed the name for the fruit (orange) from the medieval times; it derives from the medieval «Πορτοκάλ(λ)ιον» (porto'kalion, _n._). 
According to the "Portal for the Greek Language" it is a loan word, probably from an Italian dialect (please remember that many parts of Greece were under Venetian domination and influence for a couple of centuries):  _"...ίσως από νότ. διάλ. portocallo "πορτοκάλι", πληθ. portocalli..."_ (translation: "perhaps from s. it. dial. portocallo "πορτοκάλι", plural portocalli").
In earlier times the name of the fruit was «χρυσόμηλον» (xrū'sŏmēlŏn, xri'somilo in modern Greek, _n._-->golden apple) which is either a verbatim translation of the Latin _Pomum aurantium_ or vice versa.
«Χρυσομηλέα/χρυσομηλιά» (xrisomi'lea/xrisomi'ʎa, _f._) is the name of the tree. In our everyday speech we call the tree «πορτοκαλιά» (portoka'ʎa, _f._).
What's interesting is that in Cypriot Greek, «χρυσόμηλο» (xri'somilo, _n._-->golden apple) is an alternative name for the apricot.
Portugal (the country) in Greek is «Πορτογαλία» (Portoɣa'lia, _f._). 

[x] is a voiceless velar fricative, known as the hard ch
[ʎ] is a palatal lateral approximant
[ɣ] is a voiced velar fricative


----------



## Maroseika

XiaoRoel said:


> Portugal" cames from the two-word name "Portus Cale" (Warm Port).
> O nome de Portugal é certo que vem de Portum Calem, pero isto não significa 'porto quente', Calem esta relacionado com um _endónimo_ céltico que esta presente en *Callaecia/Gallaecia, Galia, gálata, Calcedonia* e outro endónimos que agora não lembro _todos de povos célticos_, e na mesma palavra *Celticus*, *celta* duma raíz *cal-/gal-/cel-*


According to another version _*cale/cala *_just meant "harbour" in Celtic (cf. Gaelic *cala*, Irish* caladh *- haven, harbour < _*qel, qal *-_ hide, as   in English _hollow_).


----------



## fazulas

It seems to me that all this discussion on the etymology of Portugal  (which is correct) is missing the whole point of this thread: to discuss how the word Portugal (and its variants, burtugal, burtughal, etc)  came to mean a number of different citrus, especially the orange, in many different countries.


----------



## Istriano

In Macedonian, the orange color is said: portokalova.


----------



## arsham

fazulas said:


> It seems to me that all this discussion on the etymology of Portugal (which is correct) is missing the whole point of this thread: to discuss how the word Portugal (and its variants, burtugal, burtughal, etc) came to mean a number of different citrus, especially the orange, in many different countries.


 
I think ( and I just fancy because I am not sure!) it has to do with the fact that sweet orange was first imported from Portugal by the ottomans. The endemic orange called naareng or naarenj (which was imported from India in the ancient times, the word itself is sanskrit!) is sour!


----------



## fazulas

Funnily enough, and adding to what Arsham has said about the endemic orange, orange is "laranja" in Portuguese. And "naranja" in Spanish, "taronja" in Catalan. So it is interesting to know that these words come from Sanskrit, probably via Persian.


----------



## skizzo

This is so interesting guys! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Ironicus

This thread is wonderfully entertaining!

The English _orange_ comes from an earlier English _*norange_. But _a norange_ easily becomes _an orange_. 
The English brought the word from India, where it was (and is) a _narang_ or _naranj_. The root of the word is Tamil, from _naar_ meaning fragrant - and oranges used to be valued specifically in England for this fragrance that masked the omnipresent smell of ordure in London. People carried an orange stuck with cloves to stave off pestilence. I don't know how effective this was.
Greek mythology refers to the _Golden Apples of the Sun_ and in Hebrew, an orange is a tappuach zahavah - a golden apple - to this day. These golden apples came from the Hesperides, a mythical place perhaps, but identified with Tartessos in southern Spain. That this was the orange we have today is unlikely: it was probably more like the marmalade orange, tart rather than sweet. And _marmalade_ is from _mermelad_e, Spanish for jam: in English we use it to refer specifically to a jam made of oranges.
So oranges were present in antiquity in today's Maghreb and Iberia, and could well become burtuqalia on that basis. I find that nobody in Morocco seems to know the word _naranj_ - they all call it _burtuqaaliya._
As a side  note: an area of land next to a house was called a _pardes_. Here one would grow, among other things, oranges, which imparted their fragrance to the _pardes_; thus _pardes_ came to mean a pleasant place to be, a _paradise_! And if you've ever walked through an orange grove at sunrise as the dew starts to evaporate, you would have known a foretaste of paradise.


----------



## Istriano

Orange does not come from Tamil, but from Dravidian.


> The word ultimately derives from a Dravidian language—possibly Telugu నారింజ _naarinja_ or Malayalam നാരങ്ങ‌ _naaranga_ or Tamil நாரம் _nāram_—via Sanskrit _नारङ्ग nāraṅgaḥ_ "orange tree", with borrowings through Persian نارنگ _nārang_ and Arabic نارنج _nāranj_.


 (Wikipedia)

It is still said _naranya_, in Malayalam, but in Tamil the English loan _orange _is used instead: http://kidsone.in/tamil/learntamil/fruits/orange.jsp


----------



## aruniyan

Istriano said:


> Orange does not come from Tamil, but from Dravidian.
> (Wikipedia)
> 
> It is still said _naranya_, in Malayalam, but in Tamil the English loan _orange _is used instead: http://kidsone.in/tamil/learntamil/fruits/orange.jsp



In Tamil the Orange that came from outside is only called by the English name Orange, the locally grown one is called as "Naar-than-gaai" (citron) used mainly for pickles.


Naar-than-gaai =The fruit with smell(naarram) , the word "kaai"(un ripe) at the end is general term for all unripe fruits and vegetables as opposed to the attractive kani(ripen fruit).
The word Naar  refers to the smell  where Naa = (receiving the hidden/unknown)


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: 1.) Dalanghita   2.) Naranghita


----------



## Ironicus

Istriano - Tamil is a Dravidian language. In fact, the word "Dravid" is itself derived from the word "Tamil".
And thank you aruniyan for giving us an insight into the root in modern Tamil!


----------



## Istriano

But we can't make a = sign between Dravidian and Tamil, so it's better to say orange comes from Proto-Dravidian, which is the common origin of all modern Dravidian languages, from Telugu to Brahul.


----------



## Ironicus

I think Proto-Dravidian would have played its part and expired long before the British reached India. After all, the Tirukkural is at least 1500 years old, and it's in Tamil, not Proto-Dravidian. So _naar-_ is Tamil.


----------



## In Vino Veritas

...portugadd(ll)u,portugaddru (sing) portugadd(ll)i ,portugaddri (pl).


----------



## Outsider

In Vino Veritas said:


> ...portugadd(ll)u,portugaddru (sing) portugadd(ll)i ,portugaddri (pl).


Is that in Sardinian? Please state the language.


----------



## In Vino Veritas

Outsider said:


> Is that in Sardinian? Please state the language.


No,calabrese


----------



## francisgranada

Hungarian:

*narancs *(orange)
*Portugália *(Portugal)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Portugal - *Portugalsko
*orange (fruit) - *pomeranč*
orange tree - *pomerančovník*
orange (colour) - *oranžový*


----------



## stefano1488

Outsider said:


> I once heard that the word "portugal" meant "orange" in several languages around the Mediterranean, and I'd like to see if this is true. My question has three parts:
> 
> 1) Does your language have a common noun "portugal", or very similar to it?
> 
> 2) If so, does this word mean "orange", or some other fruit?
> 
> 3) If the answers to 1) and 2) are "yes", could you tell me the etymology of that noun?
> 
> Thank you very much.



Interesting discussion.

1) and 2) Like other, Italians and not, have already pointed out in this discussion, in Italian "portugal" is not a common name but it is used to designate an "orange" in many dialects (I live in the Marches, central Italy, eastern side, and "portogallo" is the way oranges are called in the dialect of the area where I am from).

3) After attending some lessons of Arabic, I would believe that the origins of that noun are Arabic.
Some say it comes from the name of the country, but that does not sound plausible to me.
There is also one specific reason why I believe so: the fact that the word "portogallo" means "orange" not in standard Italian, i.e. the one that was used by the educated classes, but in dialects throughout Italy. My area had little contact with Portugal: why would people have associated a fruit with a country of which they probably ignored the very existence? Being on the Adriatic, contacts with the Near East were probably much more frequent, and it seems natural to me that people tried to imitate the sound of the word that was used to designate oranges. Someone said that even in the Brescia dialect (eastern Lombardy) a dialect equivalent of "portogallo" is used in the same way: it should be noted that Brescia was part of the Venetian state since the 15th century, and Venice has always had intense relationships with the Near East, not with Portugal. The use of the word "portogallo" as "orange" seems to be widespread in Southern and Adriatic (i.e. Eastern) dialects: all those areas had strong commercial ties with the Eastern Mediterranean, not with Portugal.

The example of "peach" is similar: in Italian it is "pesca", but in my dialect it is also called "persica" (i.e., "Persian"), as in Eastern languages.

Moreover, the Greek word for "orange" was imported from its Venetian equivalent well before the fruit was introduced in Europe by the Portuguese, so the etymology of the word can not be related to Portugal.

Finally: if the fruit is named after the country that introduced it, why would it be called "Portugal" not in countries such as Spain, France, England or Germany, i.e. in Western, Central and Northern Europe, but in the Balkans, which obviously had only marginal contact with Portugal, and much more with the Near and Middle East, especially through the Ottomans?

In my opinion, many linguists were simply not aware that the Arabic word for "orange" was very similar to the name of the European country, so this misled them into believing that the common noun "portugal" had to do with the country and they looked for a reason why it could have been so.

The point is: does someone know Arabic well enough to research the etymology of the noun in Arabic? If it turns out that the word appears in Arabic _before _the fruit was traded by the Portuguese, the theory that links the common noun with Portugal inevitably can not be supported. Instead, if it turns out that the Arabic word can only be found after the 16th century, it is the other way round.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

I think this is a case of "false friend"

The national name of Portugal doesn't come from the Orange, but from the Latin "Portus Cale" (actual city of Oporto) which was the most important Roman town in the region of Gallaecia, ancient name of that area, that today it's just used to indicate the Spanish region of Galicia, which was the cradle of Portuguese language

Instead about the fruit, in Sardinian it's simply called "arantzu", plural "sos arantzos", there are however various examples of fruits and animals whose names indicate their origins
_
Trigu Moriscu_ (mais, corn) - literally "Moorish Wheat"
_Pèssiche, Pèssighe_ (peach) - Latin "Mela Persica, Persicae" (Persian Apple)
_Mela Chidonza_ (quince) - Latin "Mela Cydonia" (Cydonian Apple; from the town of Cydonia, island of Crete)
_Figu India (prickly pear) - _Latin "Ficus Indica" (Indian Fig)
_Dindu _(turkey) - abbreviation of "Puddu d'India" (Indian Chicken)


----------



## mataripis

Hello guys. In my country the terms Dalanghita and Dalandan means orange or citrus fruit that become yellow orange in color when ripe. Tagalog does not have words related to portugal but as a nation that once become a spanish colony ,that word portugal or portakali referring to orange fruit is likely derived from word Fruta.That common fruit called Portakali possibly called by early people as Frutakali.A greek influnce at the last part of the word.The possible meaning is Fruta( fruit) + kali( good) or good fruit.


----------



## Pugnator

Even in my language, (Neapolitan) orange are called purtuallo which is also the name of Portugal. I read at least 3 theory. The first is that french soldiers while distributing oranges to population said "Pour toi!"  and it later was changed in Portuallo by the population, but I think this theory is wrong because it is present in various language so it's very improbable that french did this.The second is that they were imported by Portugal through Spain and this could be probable and the last is that it simple come from the greek Portokalia and for a overlap the 2 words melt togheter.


----------



## 123xyz

> The only Slavic language with a Portuguese origin of the word orange seems to be Bulgarian - _portokal_, портокал.



Macedonian also has "портокал" meaning "orange", from Turkish or Greek.
The colour is "портокалов"; Istriano has provided the feminine form of this word
The country (Portugal) is "Португалија".


----------

